# is there a wire harness for speakers? mine don't match



## Clavis (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi all,

im trying to put some better speakers in my car, it thought it would be a simple take one speaker out put the other one in, but, shows how much I know. The wire harnesses do not match im trying to put that brown one where the white socket is. (sorry for poor pic quality) does this mean I should just shave them and tie them together without a harness or is there something i can get?

Thanks!


----------



## bigdozer (Sep 14, 2011)

If your not removing them when you sell the car i would cut off the harness and crimp on some coneectors that will fit your new speakers. Make sure to get your positive and negative leads right or it will be out of phase.


----------



## bigdozer (Sep 14, 2011)

connectors.

Did you get your head unit installed?


----------



## Clavis (Feb 11, 2011)

bigdozer said:


> connectors.
> 
> Did you get your head unit installed?



ill have the head unit installed soon. My concern is the speakers I wish to install have a different harness or plug than the ones that are currently installed


----------



## bigdozer (Sep 14, 2011)

Ok i see what youre doing. Just cut the connector off of the speaker and connect it to the new speaker. I would solder it to the new speaker. Be sure to connect the harness to the proper leads on the new speaker.


----------

